# Family History



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm certain that some of us are creating our family trees.

The National Archives (in conjunction with Ancestry dot co dot uk) are providing free access to WWI Service and Pension records from 9th-12th November.

Here is the link:

http://search.ancestry.co.uk/search/category.aspx?cat=39

You never know what you might find out about about dear ol' grandad's service records.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just spent nearly an hour, but could not understand the abreviations. so still none the wiser except he was,W Rid (TF) Nat Res, Royal Engineers, understand the RE, which I believe became the REME.

any help on this please.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not interested

raised in childrens homes

met Albert at 19

now have his two brothers who I helped to raise when his mum died

6 kids and 10 grandkids

what else would I need?

In my book absolutely nothing

I have been so lucky 

aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> just spent nearly an hour, but could not understand the abreviations. so still none the wiser except he was,W Rid (TF) Nat Res, Royal Engineers, understand the RE, which I believe became the REME.
> 
> any help on this please.
> 
> cabby


This might help. There's also one on the National Archive site- or used to be- but I can't find it at the moment but will keep looking.

http://www.1914-1918.net/abbrev.htm

Try also Cyndi's List:

http://www.cyndislist.com/

G

Edit: This is another one I was thinking of:

http://www.longlongtrail.co.uk/research/index.php/find-your-soldier/

Can't find the NI list though....


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

cabby said:


> just spent nearly an hour, but could not understand the abreviations. so still none the wiser except he was,W Rid (TF) Nat Res, Royal Engineers, understand the RE, which I believe became the REME.
> 
> any help on this please.
> 
> cabby


I think you will find your grandfather was in the West Riding Division of the Territorial Force. It was formed as a result of the army carried out in 1908 under Richard Burdon Haldane and was one of the 14 Divisions of the peacetime Territorial Force. (In 1920 it became part of the Territorial Army.)

This describes it rather well:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Territorial_Force

Regarding what it available free for a short while, at the top right of the first page is an unobtrusive arrow indicating a second page (and on.) Click on each page one by one and you will find so much more information about your ancestor's time in the forces, including where he volunteered, his weight and physical fitness, next of kin, where he was posted, medals received, hospitalisation, and where he was finally demobilised.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> Not interested...........what else would I need?
> 
> In my book absolutely nothing......... I have been so lucky


I understand why you feel the way you do, but so many people lost relatives and this is an opportunity for their families to maybe find out what happened to them, and quietly remember them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

true, misread it thought it was just a family tree

but realise it is linked to remembrance day

and I like others will be remembering all those who lost their life

and I guess it is even closer if you lost a relative

Aldra


----------

